# 3 Day Week and JB



## mickeyg (15 Jan 2010)

My brother has been on JB for approx 6 months. He has just got a position working 3 days per week for the next few weeks possibly up to 3 months. Does this mean he loses his JB or how does it work in this circumstance or what should I advise him to do.


----------



## gipimann (15 Jan 2010)

He can continue to claim for the days he's not working - he should call into the SW office where he signs on, they'll tell him what he needs to do.


----------



## Bonzo (16 Jan 2010)

*Casual work or part-time work
*

You may get Jobseeker’s Benefit if you can only get part-time or casual work. You must be unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days and continue to look for full-time employment. 
For each day you are unemployed, one-sixth of the normal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit is payable, provided that you are unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days. For example, if you get casual work for 2 days, you can get four-sixths of the normal Jobseeker's Benefit for that week. 
You must claim Jobseeker's Benefit for at least 3 days in any week. If you get 4 days work, Jobseeker's Benefit is *not* paid for the other 2 days. 
Follow the link below for more info 
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...payments-and-work/jobseekers-benefit-and-work


----------



## mickeyg (16 Jan 2010)

Thank you for your reply. In this instance he is working 3 days each week max so he should still qualify for 3/6 of his JB is that correct?


----------



## Bonzo (16 Jan 2010)

Based on what you have said he should do but he needs to go to  Social Welfare straight away to inform them or the change in circumstances.
Take care


----------

